# What are you doing to promote a long, healthy, fully functional life?



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm genuinly curious. What are you doing to promote a long, healthy, fully functional life?

35% of preventable deaths in people 50 and over (that's us) is from poor health and fitness. 

What are you doing to NOT be part of that statistic?

I'm not any kind of an "expert," but what I've read all points in the same direction-->if you want make sure you live a long and healthy life, you have to adopt a lifestyle of regular fitness, healthy nutrition, and maintain a healthy weight.

All the global health agencies pretty much say the same thing: get a minimum of 30 minutes exercise at least 5 days per week. More is better. Mix it up. Include resistance training along with cardio training.

I don't know about you, but it doesn't seem like a lot to ask. I mean, if we're like most people, we spend hours watching TV every day. Why not mix it up and get outside for some exercise?

So what are you doing?

How are you part of the cure to the health care crisis in America?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 13, 2018)

I may not do exercises or go to a gym but I keep moving all day long. I only sit down for a quick lunch and dinner. After dinner I watch a couple of hours of TV mainly to keep the hubby happy who is a couch potato. I am on a gluten free diet because I have celiac desease. I don't use a lot of salt. Other than that I eat what I want.  I have been 4 to 5 pounds over my max weight for the last 25 years, I'm not worried. In the summer I garden and like to swim on occasion. I'm almost 73 the hubby will be 80 in October. My hubby does take some medications but is generally in good health. I don't wear the door off the doctors office unless I'm really sick. The hubby is always going for checkups. Two different approaches and both seem to work. Who knows?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2018)

I am breathing in through my nose, out through my mouth.


----------



## Big Horn (Mar 13, 2018)

I do what I like.  I measure the value of my life by its quality, not its length.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 13, 2018)

GrayZoneFitness said:


> How are you part of the cure to the health care crisis in America?



I pay my insurance premiums every month, so far the insurance company is winning.

I think people should live the life that works for them.

 If that life includes regular exercise that's great and if that life includes a cigarette and a glass of scotch that's ok too.


----------



## James (Mar 13, 2018)

I try to eat right, exercise daily, everything in moderation, don't smoke, 1-2 drinks per week, preventative health check ups.

 But then again my uncle smoked, drank, ate nothing but red meat, was 50lbs overweight, never saw a doctor and died in his sleep at 88.


----------



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Aunt Bea - 

I understand your sentiment. Harvard Medical School put out a Special Report called "Living to 100." In it, they list 10 steps toward a longer healthier life. #1. Don’t smoke.

That said, I actually smoke a cigar 2-3 times per year, and enjoy a Manhattan from time to time.

It's not what we do occassionally, it's what we adopt as a lifestyle that makes the difference.


----------



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 14, 2018)

I try to do that too, but frequently get it mixed up.


----------



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Ruth n Jersey - 

There's a great TED Talk called Blue Zones. It's a study of the longest lived people in the world, and focuses on 4 communities in particular. None of them go to the gym or have a regular concept of exercise - they do what you do, which is just to keep moving a lot. Personally, I really think that's the main thing. It doesn't have to be "exercise."  Movement = life.


----------



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Big Horn. I get measuring life by its quality. For me, that's really the main point. Personally, I want to live the highest quality I can. Regular exercise is something I can put in so I do my part to proactively promote quality of life. When you think about it, we take our cars in for regular tuneups and oil changes - and we do that so they stay running well as long as possible. Why not treat our bodies with the same respect?


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2018)

I eat what I want and have some beer and wine weekly and am going to keep on doing it.  I have not succeeded with dieting only to gain the weight back so I'll do as I want now.  I'm happy with it right now.  Food is something I enjoy immensely and there isn't much else in my life that enjoyable.  I will be taking walks with my dear doggie once the weather gets better.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 14, 2018)

Swinging a chopping maul

Hiking

Not to consciously promote health

It's because I enjoy it

good health is a side effect of good living


----------



## Wren (Mar 15, 2018)

In my view it’s all about balance, I eat a healthy diet but dont deny myself treats, walk each day and get plenty of fresh air, try not to ‘sit’ too long, keep my mind active and get enough sleep

I maintain a certain weight, cutting back a little if I go over but I’m not obsessed with it, and you certainly wouldn’t catch me running or sweating at the gym, more likely relaxing by the sea eating an ice cream...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm a life long walker since I never felt comfortable behind the wheel.I take 3 walks a day,weather permitting.I walk everywhere within reason.If I need to go someplace far e.g over 10 blocks,I take the bus.
I don't go to the gym,rather be outside in the fresh air. I gave up smoking in the 90's,,took me 2-3 days to finish a pack.I started when pack was 35 cents,stopped when pack was a $1. I use to drink beer in my late 20's,early 30's but gave that up around the time I stopped smoking
I walk up/down the stairs in my apt building,avoid taking the elevator as much as possible Sue


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Swinging a chopping maul
> 
> Hiking
> 
> ...



Well said!!!


----------



## rgp (Mar 15, 2018)

GrayZoneFitness said:


> I'm genuinly curious. What are you doing to promote a long, healthy, fully functional life?
> 
> 35% of preventable deaths in people 50 and over (that's us) is from poor health and fitness.
> 
> ...




    Keep in mind that Jack Lalanne did all that...and lived to be 96...

   George Burns, drank heavily , smoked cigars regularly, and lived on casino food....and lived to be 100.......jus'sayin.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2018)

Maintaining a healthy lifestyle....proper diet, exercise, etc., should be an individual responsibility.  If a person wants to just lay around in front of the TV or computer all day, snacking and drinking beer, they should be obligated to contribute more for their health care.  After all, smokers have had to pay a surcharge on their insurance premiums for many years, since it is well known that smoking causes health problems.  The data at the CDC clearly shows that fully 30% of the nations health care issues and costs are related to Obesity...it would only make sense to charge these people 30% more for their health care coverage....if they refuse to lose some of their Lard.  If they can't afford the extra costs, or refuse to pay, their care should consist of little more than a bottle of generic aspirin....IMO.


----------



## Lon (Mar 15, 2018)

I make sure I eat properly and get enough exercise within my physical capabilities, sufficient sleep and rest, mental exercises through reading.


----------



## rgp (Mar 15, 2018)

Lon said:


> I make sure I eat properly and get enough exercise within my physical capabilities, sufficient sleep and rest, mental exercises through reading.



It is 'attention-getting' how often lately I have read about the importance of 'mental' exercise.

One of the best is said to be any & all types of reading...like we do here. And the typing is helpful , as it makes us think.

Another is simple problem solving , crossword puzzles / word jumble etc.

Due to the 'blue-light effect' on vision, it is advised  too seek a balance of 'devise' & paper [book] source.


----------



## Big Horn (Mar 15, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> I walk up/down the stairs in my apt building,avoid taking the elevator as much as possible Sue


 How many floors?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> How many floors?


My apt building has 8 floors,I live on the 3rd.I always walk down the stairs when I leave in the morning,when I go get the mail,I walk down to the basement,then walk back up to my apt unless I have heavy packages. When I can't get outside due to the weather,,I'll walk up/down the stairs a couple of times Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> My apt building has 8 floors,I live on the 3rd.I always walk down the stairs when I leave in the morning,when I go get the mail,I walk down to the basement,then walk back up to my apt unless I have heavy packages. When I can't get outside due to the weather,,I'll walk up/down the stairs a couple of times Sue



That's great exercise, Sue!


----------



## hearlady (Mar 19, 2018)

I quit smoking 33 yrs ago. I quit drinking completely 10 yrs ago. I eat healthy 80% of the time. I exercise 5 days a week. I have a positive attitude. 
I'm likely doomed.


----------



## Lon (Mar 19, 2018)

I try to stay physically and mentally as active as possible and maintain good eating habits. Finally I am a active advocate for the HEARING IMPAIRED.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 19, 2018)

[h=1]Your genes decide how old you get[/h]
http://sciencenordic.com/your-genes-decide-how-old-you-get


----------



## DaneWin (May 15, 2018)

GrayZoneFitness said:


> I'm genuinly curious. What are you doing to promote a long, healthy, fully functional life?
> 
> 35% of preventable deaths in people 50 and over (that's us) is from poor health and fitness.
> 
> ...



Grayzonefitness. Are you collecting data for your website or an ebook?


----------



## Big Horn (May 15, 2018)

GrayZoneFitness said:


> Hi Big Horn. I get measuring life by its quality. For me, that's really the main point. Personally, I want to live the highest quality I can. Regular exercise is something I can put in so I do my part to proactively promote quality of life. When you think about it, we take our cars in for regular tuneups and oil changes - and we do that so they stay running well as long as possible. Why not treat our bodies with the same respect?


I don't care to exercise.  I'd rather read, study, play with my pets, sleep, or do just about anything else.

I've met a few people who are involved in physical culture.  I never associated with them because they were stupid and boring.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 15, 2018)

We take a GNC Vitamin daily, along with some supplements. 

Both of us color our hair. Actually, I do my mustach and temples. 99% of people never think I'm going on 69 and my wife is 70. 

We don't eat as right as we probably should, but we try. Love having a margarita with a Mexican dinner. With a rib eye or prime rib dinner, it has to be a Bud Light or my wife will have a Gin and Tonic. 

When the weather is right, and only on the weekends, it's off to the Range or taking our boat out. Tide, as well as the weather, has to be right for the boat to go out. 

Have our Wii Game that can definitely give us some exercise. We are both very competitive of each other in bowling.

During a week this summer, we won't be eating right, but will definitely be getting plenty of exercise. Flying to Colorado and looking at different things to see about moving to the northern end and then a trip to a major rodeo in Wyoming. 

Yep, for me being almost 69 and wife at 70, we do pretty good. Our PCP's don't have any problems during our checkups.


----------



## Buckeye (May 15, 2018)

Diet and exercise are good, but we should also avoid activities that are hazardous.  For example, the third leading cause of death in the US is medical error, so whatever you do, do not go to the doctor and/or hospital.  

And now I gotta go on my morning walk - who wants to join me?


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 15, 2018)

Interesting thread, I myself have come late to dinner on this subject after many years of unhealthy self indulgence, have made some drastic changes to my routines & lifestyle.

I plan to spend the winters down south (SoutWest) get plenty of walking & sunlight, (of course with sunscreen), this will be my 2nd year.
I have cut out all processed foods.  Too many chemicals & additives.  Avoided all fad diets.
I am consuming more fiber & less carbs (low bad - more complex).
I have quite taking my multi-vitamins (waste of money) eating properly has insured I get all my essential vitamins.
I take 2 prescription drugs (blood pressure, Type II - metformin) have experimented with lower doses, no problems so far.
I quite drinking all soft drinks now for 3 years.  I never drank much alcohol, decided I didn't need it.  Like to be in control.
I avoid all supplements, too many unregulated & dangerous.  Research all but only take the advice with a grain of salt (cut down on that also).
I quit all fat free foods, natural is healthier for me.
I have a physical semi-annual & eye exams annually.  All results are normal.
I have questioned my PCP about any prescriptions he has recommended, statins for example.  Avoided them got my LDL down to normal naturally.
I eat plenty of eggs (never did believe the warnings), drink coffee freely (to hell with the WOW), no sleep problems (7 hours nightly with one bathroom visit).


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 15, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> Interesting thread, I myself have come late to dinner on this subject after many years of unhealthy self indulgence, have made some drastic changes to my routines & lifestyle.
> 
> I plan to spend the winters down south (SoutWest) get plenty of walking & sunlight, (of course with sunscreen), this will be my 2nd year.
> I have cut out all processed foods.  Too many chemicals & additives.  Avoided all fad diets.
> ...



All I can say to all of this is...…...WOW!! And, that's in a very good way.


----------



## needshave (May 19, 2018)

I have lost a lot of weight, Pretty much eat, and prefer to eat, a plant-based diet, Have a dedicated nightly exercise program, remaining very active.


----------

